# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Πανικού & Αγοραφοβία >  Βοηθεια!!

## joo

Καλησπερα σας! Ειμαι 23 χρονων. Ενω ποτε δεν ειχαμε πολλα σαν οικογένεια χρηματα εννοω μεγαλωσα σαν να τα εχω ολα . Δεν εχω μαθει να κοπιαζω και να προσπαθω στη ζωη μου γιατι η μητερα μου μου τα εδινε ολα ετοιμα.
Βλέπω ατομα να γραφουν οτι θελουν να αυτοκτονήσουν στο σαιτ ενω τα εχουν ολα σχεση δουλεια φιλους και γραφουν οτι αισθανονται άχρηστοι και γελαω.
Γιατι εγω ειμαι πραγματικα άχρηστη. Οταν εδωσα πανελλήνιες δεν περασα καπου γτ μου ηταν πλ δυσκολο να αφοσιωθώ για ενα χρονο σε κατι τοσο δυσκολο. Τοτε βεβαια δεν ειχα καταλαβει οτι δεν μπορω να προσπαθησω για να καταφερω πραγματα στη ζωη μου. Ηταν και αλλοι που δεν τα πηγαν καλα και αυτο με παρηγορουε. Μετα απο αυτο πηγα σε ιεκ εβγαλα μια σχολη και φυσικα δεν πηρα ποτε την πιστοποιηση γιατι μου φαινοταν δυσκολο και δεν ηθελα να ασχοληθω με αυτο το επαγγελμα. Απο τοτε εκανα 3 φορες προσπαθειες για πανελλήνιες και οι 3 αποτυχημενες δεν έφθανα καν στο τέλος γιατι απο ενα σημειο και μετα παθαινα κατάθλιψη και μου φαινοταν πολυ πιεστικο το πρόγραμμα. Ειπα εντάξει δεν ειναι για μενα οι πανελληνιες δεν ειναι κακο ας βρω δουλεια. Αλλα το προβλημα τελιλα ηταν πιο βαθυ. Καποιους μηνες δουλεψα προμοσιον με θυμαμαι χαρουμενη τοτε ειχα και σχεση για κανενα εξαμηνο αλλα μετα εφυγα γτ ελεγα οτι δεν αντεχα το κρυο και τη ζεστη. Μετα ηρθαν καποιες απο τις προσπαθεις για πανελλήνιες που σας ειπα απο πανω αποτυχημένες. Μετα στο ψαξιμο για δουλεια παλι βρηκα 2 μηνες σε ενα μαγαζι με ρουχα ημιαπασχοληση.κουραζομουν αλλα μου αρεσε δεν τ εβλεπα τοσο δυσκολο. Οταν τελείωσε η συμβαση μου δεν με κράτησαν. Μετα με πηραν απο γνωστη αλυσίδα σουπερ μαρκετ για 8ωρο στο μήνα επανω εφυγα γιατι δεν αντεχα να σκεφτομαι οτι θα δουλευω καθε μερα 8ωρες για ολη μου τη ζωη. Θεωρησα τοτε σκεπτομενη και το μαγαζι με τα ρουχα που δουλευα οτι το προβλημα μοθ ηταν το 8ωρο και απλα ηθελα 4ωρο. Φτανουμε στο σημειο που ειμαι τωρα να δουλευω 4 ωρες τη μερα αλλα να μην ειμαι καλα παλι. Ολη την ωρα σκεφτομαι οτι δουλευω αυριο και μελαγχολω . Μερικες ωρες χαλαρωνω και λεω αντε βρε σιγα 4 ωρες ειναι και μετα ερχεται η αλλη φωνη και μου λεει δεν μπορεις να τ καταφερεις ειναι πολυ δυσκολο για σενα. Αυτες οι 2 φωνές εναλλάσσονται συνεχεια εχω τρελαθει. Βγαινω εξω για καφε και σκεφτομαι οτι αυριο δουλευω και μελαγχολω με το βαρος που νιωθω.
Η ψυχοθεραπεύτρια μου μου λεει οτι ολο αυτο ειναι γιατι ποτε δεν εμαθα να κοπιαζω και να προσπαθω. Σκεφτομαι συνεχεια οτι δεν θελω μια τετοια ζωη. Ειμαι πραγματικα άχρηστη. Θα συντηρουμε απο τους γονεις μου μεχρι να παιθανουν και μετα θα παιθανω και γω γιατι δεν θα εχω πως να ζησω. Ανθρωπος φεν νμζω να με παρει στα σοβαρα και να κάνει σχεση μαζι μου γιατι ουτε να συγκατοίκησω ποτε θ καταφερω ουτε ν κανω οικογενεια. Εχω σκεφτει ν αυτοκτονήσω πολλες φορες αλλα οι γονεις μου δεν θα μπορεσουν να ζησουν με αυτο το βαρος μονο αυτο σκεφτομαι. Καθε φορα που παω ν αναλάβω κατι νιωθω οτι με ποανει κατάθλιψη γιατι πρεπει να εχω ευθύνες.
Αλλα ουτε ετσι μπορω να ζω. Δεν ξερω τι να κανω....πια.
Θα ηθελα να ημουν σας κ εσας που τα καταφέρεται πηγαινεται στις δουλειές πρηρωνεται μονοι σας τα εξοδα σας αλλα αν ειναι να δουλευω και να νιωθω κατάθλιψη πως ν το κανω;; δεν θελω να με κατακρινεται το κανω ηδη καθε μερα στον εαυτό μου. Ξερω οτι δεν μου αρμοζει τετοια συμπεριφορα αλλα δεν το κανω επιτηδες. Οταν παω ν αναλάβω κατι σκεφτομαι συνεχεια ωχ το εχω και αυριο και πως θα παω και πως θα αντεξω.
Θελω να μου δωσετε τη συμβουλή σας αν υπάρχει κατι που μπορειτε να μου πειτε..
Εγω το μελλον το βλεπω καταμαυρο για μενα .
Θελω να ζησω σαν κ εσας που τα καταφερνεται ολο αυτα που θεωρουνται αυτονοητα . Η αστεγη η πεθαμενη θ ειμαι σε λιγα χρονια δεν βρισκω αλλη λυση. 
Τι θα κανατε στη θεση μου;

----------


## elis

Σιγα μην τα καταφερνουμε μια χαρα εισαι και πολυ φυσιολογικη

----------


## DelMem230718a

Αδέρφια έχεις; Σκέφτεσαι να φύγεις στο εξωτερικό;

----------


## joo

Μα αν δεν μπορω να σταθώ στα ποδια μου εδω και να δουλεψω και να καταφερω πραγματα τι σε κανει να πιστευεις οτι θα τα κατφερω στο εξωτερικο; δεν εχω αδέλφια.

----------


## DelMem230718a

Μήπως αλλάξει η νοοτροπία σου έξω. Γιατί πιστεύεις ότι δεν μπορείς να τα καταφέρεις σε μια δουλειά;

----------


## joo

Ξεκιναω να αναλάβω κατι πχ μια δουλεια και το βλεπω βάρος. Για την ακριβεια ειναι λες και εχω δυο εσωτερικές φωνες η μια που λεει μια χαρα 4 ωρες ειναι εχεις ολη τη μερα δικη σου και η αλλη που μου υπενθυμίζει συνεχως οτι αυριο εχω δουλεια με αποτελεσμα να εξαντλουμαι να σκεφτομαι ολη μερα οτι αυριο εχω δουλεια. Εναλλάσσονται συνεχως. Δεν νμζω οτι οσοι δουλευουν σκεφτονται οπως σκεφτομαι εγω τοσο εξαντλητικά.

----------


## DelMem230718a

Ίσως και να μην έχεις βρει την δουλειά που να σου αρέσει. Σκέψου γενικά ότι δουλεύουμε για να μπορούμε να επιβιώνουμε ιδίως έτσι όπως έγιναν τα πράγματα εδώ στην χώρα.

----------


## Yoco Choco

> Η ψυχοθεραπεύτρια μου μου λεει οτι ολο αυτο ειναι γιατι ποτε δεν εμαθα να κοπιαζω και να προσπαθω.


Λάθος κάνει η ψυχοθεραπεύτρια...Όλο αυτό είναι γιατί δεν έχεις έναν καλό λόγο για να κοπιάζεις και να προσπαθείς.
Κοινώς δεν έχεις κίνητρο...Η ανάγκη του βιοπορισμού δεν αναγνωρίζεται ως κίνητρο από άτομα τα οποία έχουν μείνει παιδάκια στην ψυχή τους...
Για ποιόν ή για τι θα ήθελες να δουλεύεις?...Το έχεις σκεφτεί?

----------


## joo

Αυτη τη στιγμη εργαζομαι γιατι θελω να παω διακοπες..αρα γιατι κανω τις ιδιες σκεψεις;

----------


## Yoco Choco

> Αυτη τη στιγμη εργαζομαι γιατι θελω να παω διακοπες..αρα γιατι κανω τις ιδιες σκεψεις;


Γιατί βαθιά μέσα σου δεν πιστεύεις ότι θα περάσεις τόσο καλά στις διακοπές ώστε να αξίζει να κοπιάζεις γι'αυτές...
Και εγώ στην ίδια μοίρα με σένα είμαι...Πλέον το έχω πάρει απόφαση τα τελευταία χρόνια ότι δεν μου ταιριάζουν οι ωραριακού τύπου αγγαροδουλειές και δεν προσπαθώ καν...Είμαι σε βαθύ LDAR απ΄το οποίο θα αναγκαστώ σύντομα εκ των πραγμάτων να βγώ, γιατί τα αποταμιευμένα τελείωσαν,και δεν αισθάνομαι καθόλου έτοιμος γι'αυτό...
Δεν αισθάνομαι έτοιμος γιατί γνωρίζω προκαταβολικά πως θα εξελιχθεί το σενάριο...Θα αισθάνομαι σαν κάποιος που τον έχουν βάλει να σκάψει τον ίδιο του τον τάφο και ένας τέτοιος κάποιος που δεν πιστεύει στην μετά-θάνατον ζωή για να υπάρχει λόγος που σκάβει τον τάφο του...Καλά,εγώ δεν πιστεύω ούτε στην πρό-θάνατον ζωή αλλά αυτό είναι λεπτομέρεια.
Με λίγα λόγια θα πρέπει να φτιάξουμε ένα αφήγημα ζωής που θα μας ιντριγκάρει, ώστε να υπάρχει λόγος να δουλέψουμε για να το χορηγήσουμε.

----------


## homebod

Νομίζω σου χρειάζεται να αγαπήσεις και να αγαπηθείς. Η Αγάπη είναι το καλύτερο κίνητρο! Καλύτερο απ' την ανάγκη!!

----------


## DelMem230718a

> Αυτη τη στιγμη εργαζομαι γιατι θελω να παω διακοπες..αρα γιατι κανω τις ιδιες σκεψεις;


Εδώ το λες και μόνη σου. Εργάζεσαι για να πας διακοπές. Άρα θέλεις κίνητρο ή σκοπό όπως είπε και άλλο μέλος παρακάτω.

----------


## marouli66

δεν εισαι αχρηστη....ουτε καν....δεν φταις εσυ [που τωρα εχεις αυτες τις πεποιθησεις.....οι γονεις αθελα τους για να σε προστατεψουν επειδ σε αγαπουν πολυ σου τις εβαλαν.......
ολα μπορεις να τα καταφερεις αρκει να αποδεχτεις και να αγαπησεις τον εαυτο σου.....
ολα αυτα ειναι απλα πεποιθησεις και οχι η αληθεια........εισαι ολα τα καλα και οχι ολα τα κακα που πιστευεις εσυ.........εχεις διαβασει το βιβλιο 'μεταμορφωστε τη ζωη σας'? ειναι ενα πολυ καλο βιβλιο που θα σε βοηθησει να γνωρισεις και να αγαπησεις τον πραγματικο σου εαυτο και οχι αυτο που νομιζεις οτι εισαι και που στο δημιουργησαν αλλοι

----------

